# Soliton 1 dimensions



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

I am installing a pair of 1239 HPEVS controllers for my siamese AC 35 motors, but I want to spec the mounting surface to accept a Soliton 1 as well. I have no plans to install the Soliton 1 at this time, but if I were to use it at a later time all I would have to do is unbolt the 1239s and bolt in the Soliton. I am really into having a universal chassis that is ready to adapt to future EV components. Does anybody know the bolt hole dimensions/ pattern for this controller? I downloaded the pdf, but could not find what I was looking for. Thanks


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

From the site..

http://www.evnetics.com/downloads/Soliton1_Installation_Drawing.pdf


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Perfect! Thanks.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm a bit lost here, isn't the HPEVS an ac system, and the Soliton a dc controller.

Unless of course your thinking of switching motors also.


Roy


----------



## evmetro (Apr 9, 2012)

Roy Von Rogers said:


> I'm a bit lost here, isn't the HPEVS an ac system, and the Soliton a dc controller.
> 
> Unless of course your thinking of switching motors also.
> 
> ...


I have no plans to actually change out the motors or controllers. As I build this EV, I am setting it up as a slave unit chassis where it is easy to swap EV components. I want a platform that can go on as components become obsolete or get upgraded. Since the two 1239 AC controllers take up a fair amount of room, I have an opportunity to equip the mounting surface for other options in the future. I am aware that one does not run an AC motor with a DC controller, and I am preparing for other motor options as well. I assume that it will be a long time, if ever, before I would want to change any of the EV components out in this car, but I have no idea what the future has in store for us...


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96lDb3fAbMg


----------

